# convict eggs



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

hey i got some eggs last night for the first time are they suposed to be alight brownish coulor? and how long would they take to hatch? how many times a day should i feed them?


----------



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

GIVE IT A COUPLE DAYS THEY WILL HATCH AND BE WIGGLERS SORRY FOR CAPS BUT AFTER WIGGLERS THEN THEY FREE SWIMMERS AND BE CAREFULL THEY CAN GET SUCKED UP THREW FILTER FEED THEM 2 OR THREE TIMES A DAY ONLY ENOUGH THAT THEY CANT EAT IF THEY DONT EAT IT ALL GET IT OUT THE TANK


----------

